

Show HN: Show H En - larvaetron
http://showhen.me/

======
bennyg
I like. An RSS feed would be nice.

EDIT: Just kidding, I saw it at the bottom.

------
christianmann
Comments would be pretty great as well.

~~~
larvaetron
I left out the comments and points on purpose. I'm not interested in any of
the social stuff, I just wanted a feed of all the great projects that make it
to HN's front page.

~~~
lpinca
You should add a link to return to the original post then.

------
aaroncray
this is cool. thank you.

